
Superstitious Fund: Too mystic to fail - seewhat
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20120731-bulls-bears-and-black-cats
======
seewhat
Another story: [http://trading-gurus.com/sid-the-superstitious-robot-
launche...](http://trading-gurus.com/sid-the-superstitious-robot-launched-at-
the-royal-college-of-art/)

The fund's website: <http://asuperstitiousfund.com>

